
Huawei Interested in Fuschia OS - greatjack613
https://techweez.com/2019/07/31/huawei-interest-fuschia-os/
======
greatjack613
Just comes to show that with all there big show off talk, they are still
planning on relying on googles operating system for the immediate and
intermediate future

